
TypeScript vs. Flow, part II - vvoyer
http://djcordhose.github.io/flow-vs-typescript/flow-typescript-2.html
======
bricss
Neither

~~~
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
What do you suggest for static typing on the frontend?

